# disallow translation requests



## Noitora (Sep 14, 2008)

I know I may sound stupid but it happens every time a good game is out in Japanese, the boards flood with translation request topics which only result in flame/spam replies.You should actually consider to disallow creating translation request topics or create a subforum within the Nds - rom hacking and translations forum for translation requests.
translation requests have really gotten out of hand lately and I just thought I'd post my thoughts.


----------



## Law (Sep 14, 2008)

well i think ur rong, lol

ne way, is any1 thinkin about translating pkmon platinum pl0x? i really want to play dis game in english 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.



Spoiler



I totally agree with you, it is getting a bit out of hand. However, some Japanese games that people request to be translated do look genuinly interesting and look like a lack of localization could occur. Perhaps a list could be made of untranslated Japanese games for anybody that feels like translating. I could have worded that better, but it's 00:46 and I'm slightly drunk.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm not against translation requests myself but it's rather ugly to see the board flooded with "Translate this game I wanna play it in english, and do it fast please" topics.


----------



## da_head (Sep 14, 2008)

i totally agree. there should be a sub-forum or even just a sticky for it.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 14, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> i totally agree. there should be a sub-forum or even just a sticky for it.


It's been already proved that a sticky for translation requests won't do.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 14, 2008)

There is a reason stickied/pinned threads are sometimes called invisible threads I guess.

I say we put together an example hack (as a complement to the main docs/guides) and load it up with comments (think programming comments).
I have not got enough in my docs (those already posted or the version languishing on my drive) to make one (it is mainly general advice and thoughts of one who was there for that sort of thing), the only person I know who attempted such a thing thus far (for the DS although I have yet to see such a thing fully done for another system) is deufeufeu and he did not get that far.
I know for a fact a lot of work goes on behind the scenes so even the so called open projects so even those who do bother to read do not get a true sense of the effort involved.

If this does go ahead can I suggest a puzzle game as they get overlooked in place of the RPGs or similar large scale games, still encompass all major hacking areas and some are pretty awesome?
Better yet how about a European language hack (English to something else) as more than a few of us can hack and do European languages.

All in all though I am against disallowing requests as I can skip over spam but for someone coming in it is already hard enough to dig through the quagmire of etiquette that has built up over the years (not necessarily just around here).

Edit: and it may be an idea to tack on one of the "how to make request properly" to such a thread.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 14, 2008)

Translation Requests do get out of hand. I get some pms asking to translate games for them, demanding it even sometimes and I'm sick of it. (There not all from here but other forums I'm on. Though I don't know how to hack but ask to translate. The only reason I even do them is if I know it will have a low chance of getting translated/) I honestly think there should be a subforum of sorts where they can put there requests and we can consider doing them.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 14, 2008)

@Raiyu245 really? I get the odd PM/email asking for a bit of help with a project/to be pointed in the right direction (invariably nicely worded with some serious thought beforehand) but out and out requests or demands is a bit much.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 14, 2008)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> @Raiyu245 really? I get the odd PM/email asking for a bit of help with a project/to be pointed in the right direction but out and out requests or demands is a bit much.


Yeah I do sometimes. But again, not all of them are from this site but from other sites that I am a member of.


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 14, 2008)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> @Raiyu245 really? I get the odd PM/email asking for a bit of help with a project/to be pointed in the right direction (invariably nicely worded with some serious thought beforehand) but out and out requests or demands is a bit much.


haha. I remember I asked you for some help a while back. I hope I didnt come off as a douche.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 14, 2008)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> @Raiyu245 really? I get the odd PM/email asking for a bit of help with a project/to be pointed in the right direction (invariably nicely worded with some serious thought beforehand) but out and out requests or demands is a bit much.


I have asked for your help many times, sorry I was plainly stupid back then


----------



## alex (Sep 14, 2008)

yes, please, I too would like some translations, but I keep it to myself, I understand the challenge of hacking(even with certain tool I never did anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) the hacking forum is flooding with them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Especially Platinum...

I think SOME requests are okay, like games that will never come out in English(or not in a few years *coughnarutocough*) and at full quality.

Jump Ultimate Stars is a good example. Away them(translation requests), be gone!


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 14, 2008)

I have to agree too.  I mean...the JUS and Soma Bringer translations were ones started out of the goodwill of the hearts of the translators, not because someone requested it.  Er, right?

It's getting downright ridiculous when people are out-and-out _demanding_ for translations.  Demanding!  For something they're already getting free!  Jesus Christ.

Edit:  Maybe translators should start charging by the request (or demand).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"TRANSLATE POKEYMAN PLATNUM OR DIE BITCH"
"$1000 up front, in cash, before I begin."
"FUCK U ILL DO IT MYSELF"
*five minutes later*
"IM SORREY!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Sep 14, 2008)

I myself probably shouldn't have any say in this since I don't hack/translate, but I would have to agree with the hackers and translators if it is upsetting them.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 14, 2008)

Why not disallow all ROM talk, "Which flash card should I buy?" topics, and cheat requests as well?  We'd be a much better place.


----------



## SonicRax (Sep 15, 2008)

I think the most ridiculous thing about some people making the requests, is that they register only to ask someone to make it thinking they're gonna do it, without even bothering to check if someone's asked already. I mean WTF? That's kinda rude.
It's like they think that by them saying "I can has Platinum p4tch kthxbai" someone will immediately jump up and make it for them straight away.

But that's not to say making the translation requests are bad, it's just that people should really read into it more before making a request. ._. And a little bit of input into the project wouldn't really hurt, right?


----------



## alex (Sep 16, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Why not disallow all ROM talk, "Which flash card should I buy?" topics, and cheat requests as well?  We'd be a much better place.


Its not GBATemp without the n00bs! And GBATemp-ROM Talk= GAYBATemp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GBATemp feeds off of noobs and lulz.

But cerealy, no "Which flashcart" or "translate diz!" or "is diz game dumped"

Maybe a sticky for 1 and 3. Or just 1. Like a list or a Quizilla quiz with stuff like: Are you willing to pay $50 or do you care about extra features.
Ya know what, I'll make one tomorrow.


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 16, 2008)

Well a new rule should be "attempt a hack first, and then ask for help"
rather than a translation request.
I've notice quite a lot of 
"I want to help, but I don't know romhacking."
well who did know romhacking? this is something you learn. 
"But I don't know romhacking."
You'll never know how to rom hack until you actually learn.

FAST wrote up a very nice document with LOTS of useful links, romhacking.net has some starting tutorials including useful tools.
Many tools are being made, such as the NFTR editor DarthNemesis is creating.

If you have the time to request, then use that time to learn how to rom hack.
Start by editing english to other texts. Mess around with pointers. Experiment with graphics.
There are far more useful tools to use than long time ago, it's like the perfect time to learn.

Requesters should think about their request, but only should request if they can actually HELP in any way, instead of "keep up the good work" or "Go Go Go!" or "I hope you guys finish it soon"


OR
the rom hack section can be split! to a section for romhackers to discuss, and a section for the non- romhackers (don't want to be offensive XP) to request, ask for help, etc.


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 16, 2008)

Agreed, requests are getting worse, especially since the requests are like "Pokemon Platinum Translation? Anybody?" "I want a pokemon translation!" "please translate platinum! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 " and they don't even know a shit about romhacking, or at least about Japanese, what's even worse is when such a topic is made by someone with 2-3 posts, as if they're here just to leech this site and ask for translations, fast and easy, dammit!

But, there's no particular way to remove them safely, removing their posts will end up with even more posts


----------



## Glacius0 (Sep 16, 2008)

I got used to it now, but topics like "Sigma Harmonics Translation" used to make me think there may actually be a translation going on while it was just another n00b asking for one to be made. 

Requests should be disallowed, however anyone starting a project and wanting to inform people about it is fine in my opinion.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 14, 2008)

I know I may sound stupid but it happens every time a good game is out in Japanese, the boards flood with translation request topics which only result in flame/spam replies.You should actually consider to disallow creating translation request topics or create a subforum within the Nds - rom hacking and translations forum for translation requests.
translation requests have really gotten out of hand lately and I just thought I'd post my thoughts.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 17, 2008)

@Glacius0 +1

@Raestloz I think we all predicted pokemon doing that.




			
				psycoblaster said:
			
		

> the rom hack section can be split! to a section for romhackers to discuss, and a section for the non- romhackers (don't want to be offensive XP) to request, ask for help, etc.
> 
> It has been tried (acmlm's board being the most notable of these although some of the "big" SNES groups pulled similar stunts) and only really serves to split the community which is the last thing we need here.
> Maybe we can put a spin on it and either heavily moderate the forum (as was the case with pokesav) or put bad requests in a subforum.
> ...



I have a new guide that should hopefully trounce whatever I have already got there, this time I want to finish it* before general release as times when I put out a half finished guide (like what exists now) tends to make almost lose interest. If nothing else it will make the collection of info a bit more readable.

*I may have to tone down the wii and GC worked examples as I am not so hot on that area (no chipped GC and my wii is not fixed despite it being 10 minutes and free to do for me).


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 17, 2008)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> @Glacius0 +1
> 
> @Raestloz I think we all predicted pokemon doing that.
> 
> ...



well even though that old guide was text heavy and started to get unorganized,... I thought it was something that was worth reading.

Well yeah, once you think about it, the percentages of the romhackers and the others will have a huge difference, and even if there is a new subforum for romhackers, less than 10 people will be in it anyways.
(which is kinda... fail. translation projects rarely occur here, so it wouldn't work)
but JPH needs to be far more serious for this section, rather than moderating other people's blogs.

But I just don't like useful threads being pushed back deep into page 6 because of the thoughtless threads that are being created. Deufeufeu's threads are a great example - none of them were useless. But they have been buried deep down there. And in 5 months, somebody bumps it with the lamest thing they can ever say.


----------

